# HOBBITS +MINK + MANURE [WAIKATO REGION] NEW ZEALAND



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

The Waikato Region is a local government region of the upper North Island of New Zealand. It is governed by the Waikato Regional Council. The region is bounded by Auckland on the north, Bay of Plenty on the east, Hawke's Bay on the south-east, and Manawatu-Wanganui and Taranaki on the south. Waikato Region is the 4th-largest region in the country in terms of both area and population - it has an area of 25,000 km² and a population of 413,100 (June 2011 estimate).

The name for the region is taken from the Waikato River; waikato is a Māori word traditionally translated as "flowing water" (specifically, wai = "water" and kato = "the pull of the river current in the sea"). The Waikato Region is the fourth largest regional economy in New Zealand after Auckland Region, Canterbury Region and Wellington Region. Given the suitable geography and climate, the Waikato economy is strongly based on agriculture, especially dairy. Dairy farming has been the main agricultural activity since the late nineteenth century. 

*ROADTRIP | AUCKLAND TO MATAMATA | PART 1*


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP AUCKLAND TO WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP AUCKLAND TO WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP AUCKLAND TO WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

The country looks nice, I cant wait for the next update :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! the region has a beautiful terrain and great highways
and I'm excited to see photos of the towns, cities and the inhabitants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> The country looks nice, I cant wait for the next update :cheers:


I wish that I had the money to buy a farm in the area - the countryside just gets better and better ... stay tuned mate and thanks for the comment 




capricorn2000 said:


> wow! the region has a beautiful terrain and great highways
> and I'm excited to see photos of the towns, cities and the inhabitants.


I was only in the region for 3 days and I didn't get to see half of what I would have liked to see .. one can easily spend a week there, maybe next time. Thanks for your kind words and I hope that you get to enjoy what else I have to offer :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

*ROADTRIP | AUCKLAND TO MATAMATA | PART 2*


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The country of New Zealand is great; more photos please


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> The country of New Zealand is great; more photos please


Thanks CG .. more to follow


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

*Matamata is a rural Waikato town in New Zealand with a population of around 12,000 (6,000 in rural areas, 6,000 in the township). It is located near the base of the Kaimai Ranges, and is a thriving farming area known for Thoroughbred horse breeding and training pursuits. A nearby farm is the location for the Hobbiton set in Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings film trilogy and The Hobbit. The New Zealand government decided to leave the Hobbit holes built on location as tourist attractions, since they were designed to blend seamlessly into the environment. Matamata is also the home of various media outlets, including studios for tvCentral, TV Rotorua and iTV Live, which is unusual for a town of such size.*


*MATAMATA | PART 3*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the updates kay:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome and thanks for the updates kay:


My pleasure


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

*MATAMATA | PART 4*


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*HOBBITON | PART 4*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah brilliant. So thats what the Waikato looks like!

Glad to see you guys enjoyed your trip down there. Was good to meet up last week too btw.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That's really awesome; well done SYDNEY


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Alot of that countryside looks similar to rural Devon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Milan Luka said:


> Ah brilliant. So thats what the Waikato looks like!
> 
> Glad to see you guys enjoyed your trip down there. Was good to meet up last week too btw.


It was great seeing you again, just a pity about the long wait for our food - I wanted to tear my hair out :cheers: The Waikato Region is beautiful but then again which region isn't  .... the best is yet to come so stay tuned mate and thanks for meeting up with us :hug:




christos-greece said:


> That's really awesome; well done SYDNEY


Cheers mate ... Happy Easter, I hope that you get lots and lots of chocolate :colgate:




Regener8tor said:


> Alot of that countryside looks similar to rural Devon!


You are quite right, the North Island especially. The hedges and rock walls give it that special British Countryside touch  The South Island is more a mix of Norway | Sweden and Switzerland .... gorgeous :cheers:

Thanks for the comment and I hope that you have a very, very special Easter weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 5*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 6*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess that having all that rain every once in a while it´s worth it...look at those landscapes :drool: 

Thanks for the trip Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Andre_idol said:


> I guess that having all that rain every once in a while it´s worth it...look at those landscapes :drool:
> 
> Thanks for the trip Sydney :cheers:


You are so right mate, it is especially green for this time of the year and the farmers are not complaining :cheers: You are most welcome and thanks for joining me :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 7*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hobbiton looks cute. I love Tolkien and LOTR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Hobbiton looks cute. I love Tolkien and LOTR.


Thanks Benonie, I ma very happy to read that you like it. I am looking forward to the movie :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 18*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 19*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 20*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 21*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 22*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

*HOBBITON | PART 23*



30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

*MATAMATA + LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 24*



30 MAR 12 MATAMATA WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 MATAMATA WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 25*



30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Extremely beautiful :applause:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Extremely beautiful :applause:


:kiss:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 26*



30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO LAKE KARAPIRO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> 30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Superb! Looks very idyllic. I'd like to be a bit more eloquent in my praise other than saying 'holy f*** thats amazing'. 

The juxtaposition is confusing me a little. French looking farm house amongst South Pacific forest.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Milan Luka said:


> Superb! Looks very idyllic. I'd like to be a bit more eloquent in my praise other than saying 'holy f*** thats amazing'.
> 
> The juxtaposition is confusing me a little. French looking farm house amongst South Pacific forest.


It is extremely beautiful - it was great waking up and staring at the cattle grazing on amazing fields - very, very tranquil. They French bit was created just for me :colgate: Thanks for the comments Luka :hug:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

*TIRAU | PART 27*​
*
Tirau is a small town in the Waikato region of the North Island of New Zealand, 50 kilometres southeast of Hamilton. The town has a population of 732 (2006 census). 
*
Tirau is primarily a farming town but in recent years has begun to exploit the income that comes from being on a major road. Tirau is Maori for "place of many cabbage trees."
*
In the 19th century, Tirau, then Oxford, was originally planned as a large-scale city for the Waikato, however plans were changed after the entrepreneurial Rose family bought up large volumes of land in the region, with the intention of making large returns when it came of high demand. 
*
Oxford later became a rural service town, and changed its name to Tirau in 1896. By the late 1980s Tirau was fast becoming a ghost town.
*
In 1991, local business man Henry Clothier sought to advantage from the relatively cheap real estate and high traffic volume in the town by opening an Antique shop in the former Rose Bros. grocery store building. Many other businesses followed suit off the back of his success throughout the 1990s until today.
*
Tirau has built a reputation as a shopping destination for antiques, collectibles and other niche items.
*
The town is now a well known tourist stop-off, and is characterised by many local art works in the town forged out of discarded corrugated iron.



31 MAR 12 WAIKATO LAKE KARAPIRO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO LAKE KARAPIRO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO LAKE KARAPIRO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

*TIRAU | PART 28*​
*ABOUT [TIRAU]*



31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

*TIRAU | PART 29*​
*ABOUT [TIRAU]*



31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 TIRAU WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome pics! I have a question: do those houses look actual houses inside? How do the interiors appear?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Awesome pics! I have a question: do those houses look actual houses inside? How do the interiors appear?


Thanks :colgate: ... this is the only Hobbit Hole that has an interior (Frodo and Bilbo Baggin's House) but you are not allowed to go inside ...


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

This hobbit Hole has no interior (only a hole in the ground) but you are able to enter it for photo opportunities ...


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

I hope that helps  and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Milan Luka said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That's all I can say right now.


:lol: You are most welcome, I thought that you might appreciate that :hug:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

*CAMBRIDGE | PART 41*

*ABOUT CAMBRIDGE*



31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

*CAMBRIDGE | PART 42*

*ABOUT CAMBRIDGE*



31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 CAMBRIDGE WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Very twee and quaint. Looks the perfect place to stop during a road trip to stretch the legs and grab a coffee. And the vibe I'm getting from the photos is there must be a high count of Range Rovers in this town.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Milan Luka said:


> Very twee and quaint. Looks the perfect place to stop during a road trip to stretch the legs and grab a coffee. And the vibe I'm getting from the photos is there must be a high count of Range Rovers in this town.


Too many Range Rovers and way too much tweed  but all in all it's great for a weekend retreat and/or caffeine fix


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 43*



31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 44*



31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO | PART 45*



31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Great set of photos mate. It really looks compelling. I have to be honest I;ve never had any intention of visiting this part of the country but your photos show a really relaxed place where it seems you can forget about the city for a while.

Looking forward to upcoming sets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Milan Luka said:


> Great set of photos mate. It really looks compelling. I have to be honest I;ve never had any intention of visiting this part of the country but your photos show a really relaxed place where it seems you can forget about the city for a while.
> 
> Looking forward to upcoming sets.


Thanks Luka :hug: It is extremely beautiful and I could quite easily live on a farm in the Cambridge area ... baking scones, milking the cows  and making jam :colgate: 

I am sure that you can just picture it


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

*LAKE KARAPIRO + WAITAKARURU SCULPTURE PARK | PART 46*



31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*Waitakaruru Sculpture Park is the largest outdoor sculpture gallery in New Zealand. Carved into a Waikato hillside, this former quarry has been transformed into a magnificent 17 hectare garden and arboretum. Planting started in 1991 to enhance the existing features: rocky outcrops, ponds, flowing water and broad vistas. The Waikato Sculpture Trust holds three curated exhibitions annually at The Sculpture Park. At any given time there are at least 50 sculptures to discover along the 2km long nature trail. Each sculpture and installation is placed to fit this truly beautiful setting.*



01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

*WAITAKARURU SCULPTURE PARK | PART 47*



01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## bakyy (Aug 8, 2011)

EXCELLENT MAESTRO !!!!!

MY RESPECT

GREETINGS FROM SERBIA, BAKYY


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your awesome photos...:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

bakyy said:


> EXCELLENT MAESTRO !!!!!
> 
> MY RESPECT
> 
> GREETINGS FROM SERBIA, BAKYY


Thanks mate :hug: That is very kind of you ... love to Serbia my friend.




Linguine said:


> thanks for sharing your awesome photos...:cheers:


You are most welcome and thanks for your kind words :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

*WAITAKARURU SCULPTURE PARK | PART 48*



01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

This page could be used by a therapist for some relaxation exercises 

Beautiful and wonderful photos as usual :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Andre_idol said:


> This page could be used by a therapist for some relaxation exercises
> 
> Beautiful and wonderful photos as usual :cheers:


Yeah  definitely not the streets of NYC  Thanks for the kind words mate and have a a good weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

*WAITAKARURU SCULPTURE PARK | PART 49*



01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

*WAITAKARURU SCULPTURE PARK | PART 50*



01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 12 THE SCULPTURE PARK AT WAITAKARURU ARBORETUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 5*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a charming and genteel neighbourhood.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great & very nice photos SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> What a charming and genteel neighbourhood.


Very, very, very, very genteel 



christos-greece said:


> Once again, great & very nice photos SYDNEY :cheers:


Cheers GC :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 6*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 7*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

A video I created of Hobbiton using some of my photographs - enjoy


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 8*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Colorful, beautiful, great! :applause:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Colorful, beautiful, great! :applause:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 9*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Not long to go and we will be back in Waikato. Lovely updates.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7530812572_e0fcbc8dac_b.jpg

I love this image. ( Don't know how to post the image other than in the format above?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Not long to go and we will be back in Waikato. Lovely updates.


I can't wait :colgate:




openlyJane said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7530812572_e0fcbc8dac_b.jpg
> 
> I love this image. ( Don't know how to post the image other than in the format above?)


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> I can't wait :colgate:


All good things comes to those who wait


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> All good things comes to those who wait


Mmmmmmmm ... sounds promising


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

*TE AROHA | 17 JUNE 2012 | PART 10*


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TE AROHA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Mmmmmmmm ... sounds promising


:colgate:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :colgate:


:kiss:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice heritage houses and countryside.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Truly gorgeous! It makes me believe that it is an actual town, when it looks more like a huge movie set because of the home sizes... It is like I am being brought into a new world with your images, and I can't resist saying, "perhaps I can own a home there, but I'll be too tall to have one!" Lovely shots, mate! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Truly gorgeous! It makes me believe that it is an actual town, when it looks more like a huge movie set because of the home sizes... It is like I am being brought into a new world with your images, and I can't resist saying, "perhaps I can own a home there, but I'll be too tall to have one!" Lovely shots, mate! :hug:


I have my sights on Bag End  Just imagine all the party's we could have under The Party Tree  It is free to dream


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 10*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 11*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Whoa, those trails seem to fit just like one or two persons at the same time, and those are well maintained too! I wish such trails exist here in the US as well, and I truly like the greenery as if the real hobbits existed... Spectacular shots yet again! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Whoa, those trails seem to fit just like one or two persons at the same time, and those are well maintained too! I wish such trails exist here in the US as well, and I truly like the greenery as if the real hobbits existed... Spectacular shots yet again! :hug:


Thanks :hug: the place surely transports you to another world, it is great to leave reality behind for a couple of hours


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 12*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one great photo tour. Looking at those farmlands and bucolic landscapes is so relaxing.
thank you mate for sharing, you're adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

capricorn2000 said:


> this is one great photo tour. Looking at those farmlands and bucolic landscapes is so relaxing.
> thank you mate for sharing, you're adorable.


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 13*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

interesting place I love it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Man, Hobbiton sure is a very interesting place. On your latest collection, I love the first photo the best: it has the replica of my symbol, the dragon, and it makes me wonder if the hobbits also believe in mythical creatures as many other fictional characters... I mean, that metal sculpture is beautifully crafted indeed. Perhaps one day, I'll take a walk around Hobbiton and see what those look like in real life. If you spot any actual hobbits, my friend, take pics of them too!  :hug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

DWest said:


> interesting place I love it.





fieldsofdreams said:


> Man, Hobbiton sure is a very interesting place. On your latest collection, I love the first photo the best: it has the replica of my symbol, the dragon, and it makes me wonder if the hobbits also believe in mythical creatures as many other fictional characters... I mean, that metal sculpture is beautifully crafted indeed. Perhaps one day, I'll take a walk around Hobbiton and see what those look like in real life. If you spot any actual hobbits, my friend, take pics of them too!  :hug:


Thanks boys, I am glad that you enjoyed the pics :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 14*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> It is an awesome place and should be included on everybody's itinerary. I hope that you enjoy the movies as much as I did


I haven't been to that movie yet.... :wallbash: Shame on me!

Looks gorgeous, but you seem to be the only visitor there?...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Benonie said:


> I haven't been to that movie yet.... :wallbash: Shame on me!
> 
> Looks gorgeous, but you seem to be the only visitor there?...


Being at Hobbiton is better than the movie  You haven't looked through all the pics then, we are shown around in groups that have to stick together, you can't wander off on your own for obvious reasons so once the people have moved on I take the photograph. There were bus loads leaving every 15 minutes - thousands of visitors per day. 

I intend on going again when there are less crowds, guess I will have to wait for that to happen  Thanks for the comment :hug:

P.S. I must apologise for the quality of the pics, only after I got home did I realise that my ISO setting was wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 15*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Hobbiton surely is a hobbit town, I thought it was computer generated.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Xtartrex said:


> Hobbiton surely is a hobbit town, I thought it was computer generated.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, it is pretty "real", you are most welcome mate and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 16*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Diego_GDL. said:


> Great pics SYDNEY, looks like a nice place to hang out with friends, surf and have a great time. Thanks for the photos, hope one day be there. Greetings


Cheers mate :hug: When in these parts drop me an email. Have a fab weekend :cheers:




Linguine said:


> wow, thanks for the awesome new photos from New Zealand. :cheers:


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the reply and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

*RAGLAN | 02 MARCH 2013 | PART 9*


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is such one lovely place, the sea, the sand and the forested hills.


----------

